# Dental Implants



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Anyone had dental implants?

Any advice or warnings?

Cost!

I have a Crown where the tooth has decayed underneath. Next option is a bridge or implant.

I would appreciate any advice or experiences please?.

TM


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I had a quote for 2 implants - at £5K I said no.

you can't get implants done on the NHS (I believe) and many dental insurance policy won't cover the cost (mine didn't) so you have to find the money yourself. bridges can be done on the NHS but that assumes you can find a dentist prepared to do the work on a NHS plan - many don't so would charge private fees.

many people get their implants done cheaper outside the UK (East Europe is popular) but I've read of varying reports of quality of work - and ensuing problems.

I haven't given up on the idea - just I have better uses for spending £5K at the mo. 

and one of my implants would have needed a bone graft to ensure a good fixing - that would take another 12 months of treatment to allow it to stabilise before the implant. frankly I can't be arsed with that!


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I had an implant done about 15 years ago. At the time it was quite pioneering as he fixed a temporary tooth on at the same time rather than sealing it up and waiting for it to heal. It is a front tooth hence why...
About 2 years ago I had the permanent tooth re glued. Normal after 10+ years.
The chap you did mine is still a leader in the field. I have no idea how much he costs now but I do remember at the time it was not cheap. He is in Harley street so that may put you off


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Trev. Speak to Aldra (Sandra) I think she had some done and she lives near you. 

I had a lucky escape with a similar thing earlier in the year. My front crown had broken at the back and I didnt get around to getting it fixed for ages. The tooth had decayed a bit but the dentist managed to drill it all away, fill the root up to about 1.5 cm into my head!  and recap it. He reckoned a lot would have said no but he fixed it. It took about 3 visits and I was in the chair for an hour and a half on one but its been fine since. Maybe get a second opinion to see if it can be saved?


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Teemyob,

Yes, I've had some of this work done basically because the thought of the prospect of having to rely on a plate or partial plate stuck in my mouth to enable me to eat, simply horrified me. It costs an absolute packet and unfortunately there's an element of once you embark on this form of dental work, a degree of continuance of the process kicks in. Once a tooth goes rotten and is beyond repair it's impossible to cap it, and once the tooth is removed it leaves a "crater" which prohibits an implant until the hole is "filled" with a bone implant.

They say bridging is often not a long term fix as it puts a strain on adjacent teeth to which it's affixed. I think the only way to get accurate assessment is a get an estimate from an orthodontist, as everyones dental health is different. Cheers MICK.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> They say bridging is often not a long term fix as it puts a strain on adjacent teeth to which it's affixed


depends who you talk to about permanency of bridges - some quote 10 years max, other say longer. but I guess it depends on the mechanics of the bridge as well.

I discussed this as an alternative to implants with my dentist but my adjacent teeth would have needed too much work to allow for a decent bridge, and the overall costs weren't a lot short of implants


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Due to smoking/gum disease I had three front teeth implanted about 10 years ago , £3000 then . Had another three done last year cost £3500. It's a long process from first consultation to final check up , about 4mths ,sometimes 6. You are not without teeth for that long however as they fit pretend ones ( porcelain I think) until your real ones are ready. One of the first ones fitted fell out of the titanium insert about two years ago but 5 mins glued it back in again (foc) and it's been OK since . 
Didn't like spending the money on teeth , but when it's your front ones you don't have much choice unless you want to take up the banjo !

PS. It's all painless.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I have one implant for about 7 years now. An upper right molar had to be extracted because of an inflammation at the root, which had already affected the jawbone. (Horrible pain!)

I had to wait several months for the bone to heal, before they could set the implant fixture. Then another 6 months for it to stabilize, before they could put on the crown. But now I am really satisfied with it. It feels, and works just like a natural tooth. Would I have to, I would do it again.

I had it done at my home place, which was in Netherlands at that time. IIRC I had to pay about 2,000 EUR all in all. (Dental care is not included in Dutch health insurance.)

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

All Great Replies, thank you everyone.

Alle Great Reacties, bedankt iedereen.

Alle Great Antworten, ich danke Ihnen allen.

Alla stora svar, tack alla.

TM


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

De rien


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Do like I do . . Get your 'other half' to pre-chew your food :silly:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Do like I do . . Get your 'other half' to pre-chew your food :silly:


There is only so much,....

Smoked fish. ham, beans and toast one can take.

Thanks


----------

